# iPod hookup



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Ladies and Gents - anyone use the Blaupunkt ipod adapter on our OEM stereos? I'm referring to this item I saw at Crutchfield. The reviews are iffy on the Crutchfield site, but it seems that some of those installs were on Blaupunkt stereos that were not on the approved compatibility list. 
So I guess it boils down to two questions:
1) anyone know the model designation of our stock Blaupunkt head unit?
2) anyone try this setup with their iPod, and how is it?


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

i just checked, and crutchfield said this won't work with our factory stereo.


----------



## malum in se (Feb 16, 2006)

Damn - that wouldv'e been nice and easy . . . thanks for the info anyway.


----------

